# Can I make enough just doing deliveries and not rides?



## Bangor60 (Jan 1, 2018)

Can I earn enough just doing deliveries, or should I do both rides and deliveries?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

It probably depends on the market.Ask in your city., Try delivery for a week.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

How much is “enough.” Are you wanting to retire at age 40?


----------



## Yooper (Nov 16, 2017)

no


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes you can, just not for Uber.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

In Cleveland you'll average under $10 per hour driving deliveries or Uber or both. Is that enough for you?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Bangor60 said:


> Can I earn enough just doing deliveries, or should I do both rides and deliveries?


Enough for what?
Dinner and a movie for 1 on the weekends?
Yeah you should make enough for that.


----------



## Bangor60 (Jan 1, 2018)

Let me clarify...As a retiree, I am just looking to make enough to supplement my pension...


Uber's Guber said:


> How much is "enough." Are you wanting to retire at age 40?


maybe a couple hundred a week is what I require


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Bangor60 said:


> Let me clarify...As a retiree, I am just looking to make enough to supplement my pension...


In this case, yes. This is probably perfect for you.
But do rides. Deliveries are terrible. 
So are pax, but it's the best of two evils. 
You can make a few hundred to help you keep that fine bourbon stocked up.


----------



## Bangor60 (Jan 1, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> In this case, yes. This is probably perfect for you.
> But do rides. Deliveries are terrible.
> So are pax, but it's the best of two evils.
> You can make a few hundred to help you keep that fine bourbon stocked up.


Lol...I had a taste of deliveries...lol...several people gave me bad directions my first time...it was not a very smooth or lucrative start...but I'm not judging it on one bad experience...thanks much!

I also found out how to use the voice directions and Waze afterwards...it might have saved me some grief...lol


----------



## willy13 (Jan 6, 2018)

Great forum - I'll be following you all every day!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

willy13 said:


> Great forum - I'll be following you all every day!


willy13 This is the best decision you've ever made. Ever!


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I used to do just deliveries when I had a full-time day job. I made about the same doing it during the dinner hours. Put less miles on my car, too.
That's driving in Orange County, CA.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> willy13 This is the *WORST* decision you've ever made. Ever!


FTFY


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

You can make enough just doing delivery. Ive been doing strictly deliveries for over a year now and I def make enough. You need to find out which delivery service is best in your area. A lot of people shit on UE but they are good in my area. A lot of people rave about Grubhub but it sucks in my area. Do some research first and figure out which is the best for you

Only way to know for sure is to try them all for yourself


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

UbingInLA said:


> Yes you can, just not for Uber.


Not true in Los Angeles i recently switched to Uber Eats only and making same than i did with UberX driving half the miles i used to drive.

Then it all about finding a good area with bunch of restaurants.

Downside they don't pay for time just distance however 16 cents a minute on UberX makes no sense to me anyway.


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

Glad it's working for you!

I'll do it if I'm close to hitting a quest, and there's a decent boost. At base rates, it's a losing proposition. And even more so when the food isn't ready, which seems to happen all the time in my experience.... but what do I know?


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Oops did not realize you from LA.

My experience:
Completed weekend quest (50 rides for $70) in 3 days doing only deliveries, boost (minimal surge 1.2-1.4) also apply to deliveries as far as i understand.

I stopped chasing surges for UberX totally pointless IMHO, being in Beverly Hills, Hollywood or Downtown at 2am is rarely happens for me unless i stop driving at like 1:00am and head there then stand waiting for that one surge ride (turning down like 5 low surge requests) before i get one that is surge 1.8-2.4 .

It could be trip around the block that takes 10 minutes in hollywood traffic or little longer to Culver City for example on average that surge gives me maybe $5-7 more than non surging ride (every time i check how much i made on that surge its way below my expectations and time spent to get that ride). 
Then surge is over at like 2:15am so not even a point to go back in that area.

As far as waiting in restaurants its okay if you expect a little waiting besides MacDonald's, most times i wait just as long for PAX to get in the car on UberX 5 minutes window.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Deliveries beats both Uber & Lyft on base rides. Less mileage and more money. But if we're talking about surge or PT? Fugitaboutit. 

But it's not like PT or surge is a daily occurrence anyway so....


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

UbingInLA said:


> Glad it's working for you!
> 
> I'll do it if I'm close to hitting a quest, and there's a decent boost. At base rates, it's a losing proposition. And even more so when the food isn't ready, which seems to happen all the time in my experience.... but what do I know?


They don't give me credit for Quest while doing UE


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

TeleSki said:


> They don't give me credit for Quest while doing UE


OC must be different, cause I've never heard of that.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

UbingInLA said:


> OC must be different, cause I've never heard of that.


I think it is an OC thing, and it's BS. So now I just turn off "delivery" mode if I'm getting close to quest.


----------



## Driv0rX (May 27, 2017)

Whats OC? I get delivery counted towards quest, perhaps you should contact support.


----------

